# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Was tragt ihr drunter?

## Diegolo

Ich wei ist vielleicht eine blde Frage aber mich wrde gerne interessieren was ihr unter euerem Neopren tragt. Badehose-Shorts? Badehose-Slip? Tanga  :Smile:  oder garnichts?  :Smile: 

Da ich demnchst mal ein Schnupperkurs machen werde und mir dort eine Ausrstung leihen muss  :Smile:  wrde mich das mal sehr interessieren

Liebe Gre Diegolo

----------


## Jan Simon

Moinsen,
Unter meinem eigenen Anzug ziehe ich nichts drunter, bei allen anderen Unterziehmglichkeiten dreht man sich doch einen Wolf;-). Aber aus Hygenischen Grnden wrde ich, bei Schulungsanzgen, einen Badehosen-Slip(Eierklemmer) ausprobieren, Erfahrungen habe ich keine, wenn surfen dir gefllt wrde ich mir am schnellsten einen eigenen Anzug kaufen.

Hauste J.S.

----------


## Jens90

Nichts oder Boxershorts.
Bei Schulungsanzgen wrde ich aber was drunter ziehen.
Badeshorts oder so

----------


## Diegolo

ok  :Smile:  ich danke euch  :Smile:

----------


## Tomcat

hey,

also ich kann nur von erfahrungen mit leihanzgen berichten

und da sind eigentlich boardshort recht kacke, weil einfach viel zu  viel stoff da ist fr zu wenig platz im neo....-,- (das hngt dir dann gott wei wo)
allerdings hab ich noch nie ein slip ausprobiert, wre mal ne alternative

cya Johannes

----------


## neon007

Boxershorts und fertig :Wink:

----------


## Seppel

NIX  :Big Smile:   :Big Smile:   :Big Smile:

----------


## live slowly kite fast

Bei einem Leihanzug wrde ich eine Badehose tragen. Leider sind die Dinger voller Bakterien durch das nette Wort "Pischi" ;-)

Wenn Du einen eigenen hast brauchst Du da nichts mehr drunter haben.
Nur pinkel nicht rein!!

LG Timo
www.surfandkite.de

----------


## leillani

Also gar nichts drunter tragen? Ich wei nicht...  :EEK!:  
Nuja, der Mensch ist unterschiedlich sensibel.

----------


## Nado

> Also gar nichts drunter tragen? Ich wei nicht...  
> Nuja, der Mensch ist unterschiedlich sensibel.



na warum nicht? ist immerhin dein anzug und bequemer ist's allemal...

----------


## leillani

Na weil's an entscheidenden Stellen unterhalb und oberhalb des Bauchnabels kneift.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nado

> Na weil's an entscheidenden Stellen unterhalb und oberhalb des Bauchnabels kneift.



hehe, da wrd ich aber mal nen neuen neo in erwgung ziehen

----------


## leillani

Neuer Neo ist grad das aktuelle Projekt.

----------


## Quicknick92

einfach ne boxershorts  :Smile:

----------


## tigger1983

ich benutz immer ne radlerhose fr drunter, ursprnglich hatte ich die frn bund gekauft weil ich mir immer nen wolf gelaufen habe, naja jetzt wird sie zweck enfremdet. Denke aber das es ne normale badehose genauso tut...

----------


## Blublu

ich ziehe auch ne boxershort drunter....habs schonmal ohne etwas drunter probiert aber ich find mit boxershort bequemer ;P aber ist wie so vieles geschmackssache  :Smile:

----------


## Blublu

sry fr doppelpost :x dachte er hats abgebrochen weil mein mozilla abgekackt ist :/

----------


## Fernet

Ich habe auch immer eine Boxershorts drunter getragen. Behindert dich nicht, aber ob es wirklich viel hygienischer ist wage ich zu bezweifeln

----------


## Hanso

Den Tanga auf jeden^^

----------


## lordofchaos

normale Badehose (keiner Boxershort, die schoppt sich im engen Neo so auf)
Ohne was drunter hatt ich das problem beim Umziehen am Strand/Ufer. Es knnten sich ja sonst neidische Blicke auf mich richten  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Syncro

normal nichts... umziehen ist dann problematischer, aber ich hab nichts gegen spanner  :Wink:

----------


## Hemmetboys

Hier mein Senf dazu. 
Unten rum nur eine normale enge Badehose. Oben rum ziehe ich immer mal wieder ein Neohemd drunter, gerade bei den Temps, die jetzt anstehen. Bei Frauen heit sowas glaub ich "bergangsjacke" ;-)

----------


## Hangloose94

Ich hab auch ne enge Short drunter... oder und wenns richtig kalt wird auch noch Neoshirt...

----------


## Kullanski

Im Sommer enge synthetik Boxershorts, fr den Winter habe ich so einen 1,5 mm Unterzieher von ION (Badeanzug mit langen Beinen) , hilft echt Wunder wenns klat wird.

----------

